# Anyone converted a Brompton from sweat to electric?



## GrumpyGregry (23 May 2019)

I have a Brompton I hardly ever use
Wife wants an e-bike
I like tinkering
Converting a B to an E feels like a lower cost option than a new e-bike as I know she gets on with the B, but just runs out of puff.

Anyone converted a Brompton? What did you use? How did it go?


----------



## TheDoctor (23 May 2019)

The Swytch kits look pretty straightforward.


----------



## shingwell (23 May 2019)

I'vd been wondering the same...there are a number of kits around. One thing that makes me hesitate though is the extra weight - not when cycling, but when folded up & you're trying to carry it somewhere, which is of course the whole point of a B. Another is the battery/bag arrangement...do you have to lug the battery in a bag around with you too? And how much spare room are you going tl be left with in the bag?


----------



## Pale Rider (24 May 2019)

I had use of a Brompton Nano for a while.

Reasonable quality kit, although you could probably buy the components cheaper piecemeal if you are confident about speccing them.

Fitting involves filing the drop outs and spreading the fork.

Doable at home for a competent bike fettler.

https://www.nanoelectricbikes.co.uk/


----------



## TheDoctor (24 May 2019)

The Swytch kit doesn't need the fork spreading, FWIW.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 May 2019)

shingwell said:


> I'vd been wondering the same...there are a number of kits around. One thing that makes me hesitate though is the *extra weight - not when cycling, but when folded up & you're trying to carry it somewhere*, which is of course the whole point of a B. Another is the battery/bag arrangement...*do you have to lug the battery in a bag around with you too*? And how much *spare room are you going tl be left with in the bag*?


Carrying it is not really important to me for the intended application. I'd prefer a top tube mounted battery so as not to mess with the handling but I doubt my wife would know the difference.


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2019)

I find the Brommie handles better with a bit of weight on the front. I. E using a front pannier, I've never used an 'e' version.


----------

